# Cinnamon - anyone feed it?



## JillA (23 August 2015)

A friend has heard about good results for fat loss in overweight/IR horses, and I am struggling with mine. On 1.5% dry matter food a day he has still not lost as much as I would have expected in 8 weeks and is still slightly footy on 1 Danilon twice a day. His ACTH test came back at 28 on 1 Prascend/day and his IR test came back normal, but I'm not convinced.
Research on t'internet suggests that cinnamon contains an active ingredient which has an effect on insulin, so IMO worth a try - the question is, is normal spice jar version suitable and how much to feed?


----------



## Flibble (23 August 2015)

I am not a lot of help however I have started adding to my portly cobs feed. He has been on it for a week or so and I swear he has less fat deposits. He is on a diet as well and comes in for soaked hay. I got mine online and I also found he wolfs down his meagre feed when laced with it. It's only enough feed for his vits and bute(arthritis) and he needs to be a slim boy and have as much turnout as possible.


----------



## JillA (23 August 2015)

Thanks, sounds promising - how much are you feeding him a day?


----------



## Flibble (23 August 2015)

Roughly 7g I just chucked a bit on my scales to check. I was advised to feed 5 to 10g.
It's human grade.


----------



## fatpiggy (24 August 2015)

I take it as part of the battle against my menopausal weight gain (massive    )  It is supposed to regulate insulin or something.  Makes my porridge tasty if nothing else!


----------



## tallywhacker (25 August 2015)

We tried but pony would not eat it...&#128514; even the tiniest bit.


----------



## Goldenstar (25 August 2015)

We have been giving it to Fatty for years.
Yes he has gone from a huge fat poorly blob to a fit healthy horse but how much roll the cinnamon has in it I can't say it's more likely to be his strict diet and the huge amount  of time and effort we put into restricting his diet and the exercise regime we got him and the fact he works very very hard as a hunter every winter.


----------



## JillA (25 August 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			We have been giving it to Fatty for years.
Yes he has gone from a huge fat poorly blob to a fit healthy horse but how much roll the cinnamon has in it I can't say it's more likely to be his strict diet and the huge amount  of time and effort we put into restricting his diet and the exercise regime we got him and the fact he works very very hard as a hunter every winter.
		
Click to expand...

That's the problem isn't it - you just can't risk not throwing everything you can into the mix, in case the one thing you leave out opens the door to serious health issues. My horse has almost more supplements and medication than feed, fortunately he is a greedy monster and what he doesn't take to he always goes back later and scoffs


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (25 August 2015)

Yes been feeding it for two years to my veteran. He gets 30g a day of turmeric, cinnamon and boswellia mix.


----------



## Yertis (26 August 2015)

Have a look at ALCAR, I tried cinnamon for a couple of years with no success, 1 week on this and crest side to side measurement down by 3" at biggest part. Body builders/athletes take it as it affects how muscles utilise glucose instead of turning to fat and there is some horse research as well  http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...HZo6AI&usg=AFQjCNFAZgxClbgeH2x8Xl7-AiayG2SYEw


----------



## JillA (26 August 2015)

Thanks all - his fat pads and crest have now gone, largely thanks to a strict diet but for some reason he went from moving quite well on Monday to being almost crippled again last night, and on all four feet so I am not suspecting pedal bone rotation at this stage. I do suspect the seasonal rise of ACTH, based on what others are telling me, and have increased his Prascend for now. Waiting for someone on the Facebook group to approve my question and respond, meanwhile my poor horse is getting grumpy because he is so hungry and still has sore feet  Anyone able to throw any light on it?


----------

